# Is Cinnamon interior avail in 2003 M3 ?



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

BMWUSA shows the Cinnamon Leather 
isn't an available option on the 2003 M3 in LSB... I'm pretty sure I've seen that combo somwhere though... Can you clear that up for me...?:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

steve dunham said:


> *BMWUSA shows the Cinnamon Leather
> isn't an available option on the 2003 M3 in LSB... I'm pretty sure I've seen that combo somwhere though... Can you clear that up for me...?:dunno: *


It can be done. It's not a "standard" combination, but it's not a disallowed one technically. (And no extra charge either) Tell your salesman that's what you want and he'll get it done for you.


----------

